# Chevrolet service visit didn't go well



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I scheduled to have a alignment due to some tire wear at 38k miles I didn't like. So I called a smaller dealer about 20 min from my home. I spoke with a young lady that didn't seem to know much about service at all. I scheduled the appointment for 7 am today, I requested the first appointment so I wouldn't have to wait as long, I asked if a tech would be there at that time, she assured me they would be. 

I arrive at dealership at 705 drive thru a thunderstorm to get there, well the real service advisor said are you gonna wait? I said yes and I made arrangements with the young lady service would begin at 7, he says oh we don't have any service techs here until 8. I don't want to sit in a dealership for a hour when nothing is being done. I kinda unloaded on them in frustration, apologized before I left but this kinda service won't be tolerated. I left the dealership and will never go back and left a honest review on their website with a very poor rating.

Already at 38k miles the tire wear wasn't major, gonna skip it and just have alignment done when I get new tires.

Has anyone else had an experience like this?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Suspension alignment is something that is a specialty like transmissions or carburetors. It's so easy to make a mess of things that I personally won't let just anybody touch it. Even the best front end man can screw things up if one of the heads got dropped the day before or the rack hasn't been calibrated in six months. 

I'd gladly drive an hour to get to the right man with the right alignment rack. 

My sense is that you saved yourself more troubles down the road by taking a pass this time. 

As to your approach to this situation: You placed your trust in the dealership's telephone representative and the dealership failed to meet the expectations that they created for you. 

But I'd guess that the depth of your reaction to unexpectedly having to wait an hour may have been perceived as exceeding what was called for in the situation. 

If there's one lesson I've learned from 30+ years of automobile ownership it is to never trust anything the dealer tells me.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Happens everywhere nowadays. 

McDonalds two-lane drive thru, they take my money at 1st window but when it's my turn for food at window 2, they say my order is not ready and please pull forward, we will bring it out to you. 

After FOUR cars behind me are served and pass by I get out of my car and go back to window 2 and ask if they forgot about me. She again says my order is not ready. Frustrated I return to my car and watch yet another car behind me get served and leave. 

I go inside. A bag of food is conspicuously sitting unclaimed on the counter. After a couple of minutes a manager asks if he can help me. "I'm waiting out in the drive-thru for my order."

Without hesitation he grabs the bag and tells me here it is. 

Told him I no longer wanted the food and requested a full refund. Never going to McDonalds again.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> I scheduled to have a alignment due to some tire wear at 38k miles I didn't like. So I called a smaller dealer about 20 min from my home. I spoke with a young lady that didn't seem to know much about service at all. I scheduled the appointment for 7 am today, I requested the first appointment so I wouldn't have to wait as long, I asked if a tech would be there at that time, she assured me they would be.
> 
> I arrive at dealership at 705 drive thru a thunderstorm to get there, well the real service advisor said are you gonna wait? I said yes and I made arrangements with the young lady service would begin at 7, he says oh we don't have any service techs here until 8. I don't want to sit in a dealership for a hour when nothing is being done. I kinda unloaded on them in frustration, apologized before I left but this kinda service won't be tolerated. I left the dealership and will never go back and left a honest review on their website with a very poor rating.
> 
> ...


Most Service Departments across our great land do this. If you want to be first you line up at 7 am so when the mechanics stroll in at 8 you are close to #1 for service that day UNLESS there are other Cars waiting inside from the previous day waiting to be worked on. Ever go to an ER and watch your wait time increase when more seriously ill people happen to be brought in? 


Rivergoer said:


> Happens everywhere nowadays.
> 
> McDonalds two-lane drive thru, they take my money at 1st window but when it's my turn for food at window 2, they say my order is not ready and please pull forward, we will bring it out to you.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Tri State Abe Martinez McDonalds! Complain and you will get two full value meals. In the old days you got a card for a small hamburger, a small fry, and a small drink. HOWEVER I once had an experience at a McDonald's I can never forget. Waited in line for a long time, the shift manager came out and gave me back my money and my $10 order was free.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What happens is that you have a bunch of people/kids working in the service industry be it (fast food or automotive repair shops) that have no sense of ownership/devotion to their job or the work they are doing and making they customer happy. Their only idea is to get off work and get a paycheck. Whether they think or believe they are working for the consumer that is coming asking them to do something and their satisfaction is irrelevant. No one ever told the customer is always right and happy customers come back keep them in a job to receive that paycheck they are getting. I am sure they only worry about the person they are currently dealing with and never think that the last person who just left them that was not happy because they did not receive the service they expected probably will not come back and they will not just "get over it".


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

You are close Patman. What you forgot to include is that we tolerate it as a nation and that's why it continues. In fact, the reason it started is because nobody is allowed to hurt anybodies feelings anymore by telling them what a CRAP job they have done. So, we created it and now have to live with it. By the way, I don't and never have and never will put up with substandard service. I am courteous, but very forceful and demanding. 



Patman said:


> What happens is that you have a bunch of people/kids working in the service industry be it (fast food or automotive repair shops) that have no sense of ownership/devotion to their job or the work they are doing and making they customer happy. Their only idea is to get off work and get a paycheck. Whether they think or believe they are working for the consumer that is coming asking them to do something and their satisfaction is irrelevant. No one ever told the customer is always right and happy customers come back keep them in a job to receive that paycheck they are getting. I am sure they only worry about the person they are currently dealing with and never think that the last person who just left them that was not happy because they did not receive the service they expected probably will not come back and they will not just "get over it".


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Sounds like a Tri State Abe Martinez McDonalds! Complain and you will get two full value meals. In the old days you got a card for a small hamburger, a small fry, and a small drink. HOWEVER I once had an experience at a McDonald's I can never forget. Waited in line for a long time, the shift manager came out and gave me back my money and my $10 order was free.


I enjoy a McDonald's every now and again - and I have four within just a few minutes from home. But I don't have much luck with their drive-thru...

Last month I received a large drink whose cup had drink completely poured across. The minute I touched it, it fully contaminated my hands with fresh wet red Fruitopia. Quite a sticky problem when you're on the road. If I had urinated all over my steering wheel it would have been cleaner. Then I jam my hand into the fries to discover about three tablespoons of raw salt poured and clumped inside. 

But the _piece de resistance _was when I pulled a clean, light-coloured but particularly pubic-looking hair from the fries. 

Clearly a training problem I said to myself: Young people with healthy sex-drives are reminded not to masturbate while serving food. 

The next day the little woman phoned McDonald's HQ and a week later two free value meal passes came in the mail. By golly, I'm not feeling so hungry right now...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

sailurman said:


> You are close Patman. What you forgot to include is that we tolerate it as a nation and that's why it continues. In fact, the reason it started is because nobody is allowed to hurt anybodies feelings anymore by telling them what a CRAP job they have done. So, we created it and now have to live with it. By the way, I don't and never have and never will put up with substandard service. I am courteous, but very forceful and demanding.


This happened to me on Memorial Day weekend. I went out (by myself) to Uno's Pizza and when I got there I was seated and more or less "ignored" because I was by myself and not in a big "hoot hollering" crowd where the waitresses assumed big crowd (big tip) vs me (loner who cares)! They don't know me: Had I gotten treated better and received the service I expected, I could have given them a tip to meet or exceed the big crowd(My wife does nails and tells me about some of her tips for good service). But I was by myself(just a loner) so I was ignored and they got my order wrong(I ordered an individual pizza and they brought me a medium instead. Then the manager came by and asked how everything was and I told them how I was ignored and they got my order wrong. They could tell I was not happy esp after I told them I will never come back there again bc of the service and they said the pizza sizing mistake I was not charged for. I have not been back there even tho that is the only Uno's pizza in Cincinnati. Guess I have to go to Chicago ?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> I spoke with a young lady that didn't seem to know much about service at all. I scheduled the appointment for 7 am today, I requested the first appointment so I wouldn't have to wait as long, I asked if a tech would be there at that time, she assured me they would be.


It wouldn't surprise me at all but what she wasn't even at the dealer - she's with a phone answering service that the dealer uses. All she knows is how to enter an appointment on her computer.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Patman said:


> This happened to me on Memorial Day weekend. I went out (by myself) to Uno's Pizza and when I got there I was seated and more or less "ignored" because I was by myself and not in a big "hoot hollering" crowd where the waitresses assumed big crowd (big tip) vs me (loner who cares)! They don't know me: Had I gotten treated better and received the service I expected, I could have given them a tip to meet or exceed the big crowd(My wife does nails and tells me about some of her tips for good service). But I was by myself(just a loner) so I was ignored and they got my order wrong(I ordered an individual pizza and they brought me a medium instead. Then the manager came by and asked how everything was and I told them how I was ignored and they got my order wrong. They could tell I was not happy esp after I told them I will never come back there again bc of the service and they said the pizza sizing mistake I was not charged for. I have not been back there even tho that is the only Uno's pizza in Cincinnati. Guess I have to go to Chicago ?


I doubt very seriously when ordering a small individual Pizza under any circumstances that you would leave a tip larger than the loud crowd near you. I mean that is plain weird. My Chiropractor's wife who moonlights as a Bartender recently got a $1000 tip because earlier that week another worker at Kokomo in Lake Havasu got one!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Interesting dialog going here. I think the young lady worked at the dealership, she indicated when pulling up to the service doors if not open pull close and they would automatically open. The service advisors there were only two didn't know how to react to me blowing off steam. I scheduled first to be first, not wait an hour just to get looked at. We live in a rush rush society. I had gone somewhere else last Friday and it was a beautiful independent place had an appointment in the early morning and they dicked around and I chose to leave, plus I had no where to park my car, then had to back out like 100 yards, I don't play games in a place like that either. 

Service in general people just don't seem to care. Drives me crazy I can go out to eat and sometimes order an appetizer and it's not busy and since I didn't order a huge ticket I get lousy service, well I just don't go back. We don't have to provide our hard earned money to business that doesn't attract and train employees how to do business and behave in a fair and professional manner.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Suspension alignment is something that is a specialty like transmissions or carburetors. It's so easy to make a mess of things that I personally won't let just anybody touch it. Even the best front end man can screw things up if one of the heads got dropped the day before or the rack hasn't been calibrated in six months.
> 
> I'd gladly drive an hour to get to the right man with the right alignment rack.
> 
> ...


You may be right, I was just getting little more wear than I am comfy with on the driver side front inner tire. So it seemed to make sense an alignment might help, after getting messed with two fridays in a row for somewhat similar reasons I will just leave it alone. Probably put new tires on in in several months, I put on 600-1000 miles a week probably till end of year, so won't be long. I am not one to drive on lousy tires, I can be frugal but never with tires.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> It wouldn't surprise me at all but what she wasn't even at the dealer - she's with a phone answering service that the dealer uses. All she knows is how to enter an appointment on her computer.


Correct. This is how most of the Chevrolet dealers work now. It's a GM thing.


----------



## destrukto (Jul 12, 2017)

Could be worse, I had to have a car towed in for a broken shifter cable and they lost it for several days.. Then I made the mistake of trying to buy a car from them later on..


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Happens everywhere nowadays.
> 
> McDonalds two-lane drive thru, they take my money at 1st window but when it's my turn for food at window 2, they say my order is not ready and please pull forward, we will bring it out to you.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an experience I had at Pizza Hut 20 years ago. Except, I was sitting in a booth, and the waitress kept saying, "It's on its way". Finally, walked up to the counter and found the manager, who told me there was no order in progress for me but that he would start one now. I told him not to bother. I've never gone back to a Pizza Hut except for a few times someone else dragged me there.

I remember it so well because it happened at the end of a long road trip that ended a cross-country ski mini vacation, and I was very cold, tired, and hungry.


----------

